# desktop-effect come farlo partire

## The_strange

Ciao a tutti ho aggiunto all'overlay desktop-effects,poi ho provato a emergelo ma niente,quindi come faccio per utilizzarlo ?grazie in anticipo

----------

## mrl4n

 *The_strange wrote:*   

> poi ho provato a emergelo ma niente

 

In che senso scusa? TI da un'errore, non sai come procedere; senza info dubito, che ci siano indovini nel forum  :Razz: 

Un consiglio nel caso non l'avessi ancora fatto http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/overlays/userguide.xml

----------

## The_strange

sisi l'ho già seguita grazie  :Very Happy:   cmq niente so il comando emerge desktop-effects eemi esce: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "desktop-effects".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: dev-util/desktop-file-utils, media-fonts/opendesktop-fonts, media-video/gnome-video-effects?

----------

## k01

 *The_strange wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti ho aggiunto all'overlay desktop-effects,poi ho provato a emergelo ma niente,quindi come faccio per utilizzarlo ?grazie in anticipo

 

aggiunto l'overlay, non all'overlay   :Razz: 

hai provato a emergere cosa??? l'overlay??   :Confused:  forse hai le idee un po' confuse riguardo a cosa siano gli overlay e cosa siano le ebuild   :Very Happy: 

un overlay lo puoi vedere come un'estensione di portage, mette a disposizione altre ebuild (pacchetti diciamo) oltre a quelle fornite dal ramo ufficiale

EDIT:

 *The_strange wrote:*   

> emerge desktop-effects

 

C.V.D.    :Laughing: 

----------

## The_strange

???boh allora non so come usare sto desktop effects

----------

## k01

guarda cosa contiene /var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/   :Wink:  è roba simile a quella che sta in /usr/portage/. sono ebuild che possono essere installate, se ora dai eix compiz (prima eix-update) vedi che si sono aggiunte altre versioni disponibili che vengono prese dall'overlay, che detto in parole povere si tratta dei file che sono stati messi in /var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/

----------

## The_strange

sì ma non so come installarle allora e poi lanciarle allora...cmq il tuo comando l lho dato...

----------

## Onip

un overlay è un insieme di pacchetti aggiuntivi (come un PPA di ubuntu).

Con layman fai due operazioni

1) lo aggiungi al tuo albero di ebuild disponibili

2) lo tieni aggiornato

Quello che poi puoi fare è emergere i pacchetti contenuti nell'overlay che, a tutti gli effetti, diventano come pacchetti del portage ufficiale.

Se poi tu aggiungi un overlay ma poi non sai quale pacchetto vuoi (o ti serve) allora il problema è tutt'altro...

----------

